# HELP! Metacam or paracetamol+codeine mix or both? Arthritic dog



## Tigerlilly159 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi I was just wondering if anyone could give me any advice with my 15year old dog. She has really bad arthritis in her back legs/spine, she's been taking metacam for years with no problems. Last week she started being sick with diarrhoea, not eating etc. We took her to the vets and they scanned her liver, luckily they couldn't find anything. Shes been put on antibiotics for a suspected liver infection and been taken off metacam. They prescribed tramadol but it's doing nothing to help her pain. The infection seems to be clearing up, she's eating again etc. She's just really struggling with her legs, it's heartbreaking to see. I know she's in her twilight years and the time is inevitably going to come to say goodbye. It would be extremely selfish of us to keep her going the way she is now. I'm just looking for all the advice I can find to see if there is any help for her out there. She's been put back on metacam and paracetamol+codeine mix, the vet said basically keep her on this to make her as comfortable as we can. She might get ill again but that's all they can do for her now =( Obviously I'm extremely worried about her getting ill again, I'm dubious putting her back on metacam because I think that's what's caused her to be ill. I was wondering if it might be better scrapping the metacam and trying her just on the paracetamol+codeine mix? It's really helped her in the past on just that, no metacam. Or is metacam and paracetamol+codeine mix both as bad? Thank you for taking your time to read this xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear your old girl is struggling.

Why aren't they trying another NSAID?

My old boy was getting very loose stools on Metacam, I changed to Previcox 3 weeks ago and he's now firm again. In fact a little too firm for a dog that can't squat for long!!

I meet a very old dog on my morning walks occassionally and she has improved immensely on Cimalgex
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cimalgex.415037/

Having said all this, is does sound as if your vet is telling you it's almost time to say goodbye


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello, so sorry to hear this, its awful to see them struggling, I recently lost my old girl Koko, she had arthritis and spinal problems which caused her a lot of pain, sounds very similar to the struggles you are having with your dog, could you ask your vet for a stomach protecting med like Zantac, that can help to prevent problems that can be caused by Metacam or any other anti inflammatory med? In the last few weeks before we lost Koko, she was on a combination of metacam, tramadol and PardaleV (paracetamol & Codeine tablets) I was able to keep her comfortable and keep her pain at bay, it might be worth having a word with your vet about raising your girls pain relief, and just to say, Tramadol, I have found, works better when given with another type of painkiller, and if Metacam no longer suits her, there are many other anti-inflammatory drugs she could try.
I wish you the best for your girl, I hope you can help get her sorted so she is comfortable and pain free, I really do feel for you,I was going through exactly the same as you a month ago, it's so upsetting to see them go downhill, and it's heartbreaking knowing that you might soon have to make one of the hardest decisions ever. 
Fingers crossed your vet will sort out your girls pain and you can have some more quality time with her. (((((((Hugs))))))to you xxx


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Pardale is absolutely fine to have with NSAIDs btw, it doesn't have the same issues with gastric side effects, so it doesn't add to any that might be there because of the Metacam.

It can be given alone, so if after talking to the vet you do stop Metacam it will still have an effect...but, it's not as good by itself as it's more of a painkiller than an anti-inflammatory, it does help a bit with that side of things, but not like NSAIDs.

If she gets an upset stomach again, stop the Metacam straight away and phone your vet.


----------



## Tigerlilly159 (Nov 3, 2015)

My little darlings doing really well back on the metacam and pardaleV, she's up playing and happy again =) Will definitely take her off metacam if there's any signs of gastric problems but before it just came on suddenly, with no warning or anything. The vets have never suggested any other anti inflammatory other than metacam not sure why, will definitely ask about other anti inflammatory options if problems arise. It's good to know the pardale has no effect on gastric problems, the vet did mention taking her off pardale and just putting her on metacam and paracetamol instead. I'm so sorry to hear about Koko =( <3 <3 <3 It must of been absolutely devastating! <3 I'm embracing my dog like never before, honestly thought she wasn't going to get better. Thank you all so much for your advice!! =) xxx


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Tigerlilly159 said:


> My little darlings doing really well back on the metacam and pardaleV, she's up playing and happy again =) Will definitely take her off metacam if there's any signs of gastric problems but before it just came on suddenly, with no warning or anything. The vets have never suggested any other anti inflammatory other than metacam not sure why, will definitely ask about other anti inflammatory options if problems arise. It's good to know the pardale has no effect on gastric problems, the vet did mention taking her off pardale and just putting her on metacam and paracetamol instead. I'm so sorry to hear about Koko =( <3 <3 <3 It must of been absolutely devastating! <3 I'm embracing my dog like never before, honestly thought she wasn't going to get better. Thank you all so much for your advice!! =) xxx


I'm so pleased to hear your good news, you must be so relieved! Long may she continue to be happy and comfortable, they're a constant worry when they're getting on aren't they, bless them.  
It's been a month now since I lost Koko and I'm so lost without her, she was my absolute world, but in the end, I knew she had struggled enough and I had to let her go, she was only 11 yrs which made it harder to accept I think
Anyway, I'm really pleased your girl is better and a back to herself. xxx


----------



## fcnyc (Oct 12, 2015)

Tigerlilly159 said:


> Hi I was just wondering if anyone could give me any advice with my 15year old dog. She has really bad arthritis in her back legs/spine, she's been taking metacam for years with no problems. Last week she started being sick with diarrhoea, not eating etc. We took her to the vets and they scanned her liver, luckily they couldn't find anything. Shes been put on antibiotics for a suspected liver infection and been taken off metacam. They prescribed tramadol but it's doing nothing to help her pain. The infection seems to be clearing up, she's eating again etc. She's just really struggling with her legs, it's heartbreaking to see. I know she's in her twilight years and the time is inevitably going to come to say goodbye. It would be extremely selfish of us to keep her going the way she is now. I'm just looking for all the advice I can find to see if there is any help for her out there. She's been put back on metacam and paracetamol+codeine mix, the vet said basically keep her on this to make her as comfortable as we can. She might get ill again but that's all they can do for her now =( Obviously I'm extremely worried about her getting ill again, I'm dubious putting her back on metacam because I think that's what's caused her to be ill. I was wondering if it might be better scrapping the metacam and trying her just on the paracetamol+codeine mix? It's really helped her in the past on just that, no metacam. Or is metacam and paracetamol+codeine mix both as bad? Thank you for taking your time to read this xx


Hi Tigerlilly, I have a 15 years old Australian Silky Terrier who was diagnosed 2 years ago with spinal arthritis and a collapses disk. He was started on metacam and that didn't settle well with his tummy so he was changed to previcox and has been fine ever since. Previcox seems to be much more gentle to the GI track so he has been fine ever since. On a side note, if you'd like to talk to a vet about the different medicines and their side effect you can have a video call one with our vets (UK based, RCVS registered) at PawSquad. If you use code PAWLYPET at check-out your consultations will be absolutely free (you can also find our app in the Apple app store.) Hope he feels better!


----------

